# I had my little girl!!



## ColorMeFamous

https://s1111.photobucket.com/user/ColourMeFamousXx/media/image_zps7bd5806a.jpg.html

July 17, I drank 1 L of prune juice in half am hour. I basically pooped all day and did the other normal "try to induce" stuff such as walking and bouncing, etc. I had all the symptoms of labour previously but NO contractions! I woke up at about 2 am, took the most furious poop of my life and that was followed by some Braxton hicks! Seeing that they were so sporadic, I just went back to bed. At 5 am I woke up to intense contractions! At 5:30 I decided to go to the hospital. Once in triage, I was quickly sent to labour and delivery (I had a 3 hour labour last time!) There, I waited for my epidural for what seemed like forever! I pushed for a short while and my daughter, Ambriella Lové, was finally born at 11:44 pm on July 18! Exactly one year after I passed my miscarried baby, Nova! She was born 21 inches and 6 lb 14 oz! She is my miracle baby. I love her to pieces!!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Awwww she's beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## mammywannabee

Congratulations she's beautiful xx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Congrats - beautiful baby :)


----------



## Amsan

She's beautiful!!! Congrats!!


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Congratulations! Shes beautiful


----------



## AmarettiEtJus

Congrats! xx


----------



## karen1stbaby

Ahhhhhhh I knew how much you wanted that date! Congrats Hun she is beautiful! Xxx


----------



## nullaby

Congratulations!


----------



## sharnahw

congrats xx


----------



## momofadane

So beautiful!!! Congrats!


----------



## TheNewMrsB

Congratulations - what a pretty name!


----------



## bekkie

she's beautiful :) congratulations!!


----------



## Pinkflower83

She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## 080509

Aww shes adorable, congratulations xXx


----------



## Nela

Awww congrats, she's beautiful! I love her name! Not one I hear much! What a lovely tribute to her sister, I am sure Nova was smiling down on you both the whole time. :flower:


----------



## TMonster

Congrats! She is beautiful!


----------



## Duejan2012

aww congrats! I remember reading your sweep post last week where you mentioned that you hoped she would be born on the 18th! CONGRATS hun i am soo happy for you!


----------



## Tryingbabyno1

She's beautiful congrats xx


----------



## Breezybaby80

Aw congratulations!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thank you all so much!! I am ecstatic that she came on the same day as little Nova! It has given me so much closure!!


----------



## J22

gorgeous, congratulations :flower:


----------



## MamaTex

Way to go mama! She is lovely. Congratulations!!


----------



## Disneygrl

Congrats! :flower:


----------



## exoticsiren

Beautiful hun:)


----------



## Mummyxofx2

Congrats. She is beautiful x


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thank you <3 she truly is!! An absolute miracle!


----------



## craftymama

YAY!!!! CONGRATS!!!! Right on time too :) She's so beautiful!!!


----------



## meli1981

Beautiful


----------



## Kandidancer

Congratulations she's lovely, and I'm pleased she came on the special date xx:hugs:


----------



## iluvmyfamily

Congrats she's so beautiful :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thank you!! I am so happy she came on the anniversary as well! It has given me so much closure. I truly believe my little Nova came back for me <3 so blessed for my miracle baby!


----------



## rain31

She is a beauty :)


----------



## suffolksazzle

She is beautiful! Congratulations x


----------



## ttc2yrs

aww shes beautiful congratulations xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

:) awww


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations on your new arrival! She's adorable. :hugs: 

https://pbr1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/congratsbaby-1.gif


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thank you <3 she is the best baby I have come across in a long time!! So well mannered! Not like my first haha


----------

